# Finally! We Are Outbackers!



## 4Griffins (Mar 11, 2008)

Found our 2007 (new from dealer) 27rsds this weekend and will take delivery in the next week or two!

We upgraded from a Forest River - Flagstaff HW25SC (Highwall Pop-Up). and were frequent lurkers over at popupexplorer.

Anyways, we live in Castle Rock Colorado so we are close to really great camping. Can't wait for warmer weather


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

on your new 27rsds! 

Enjoy and Happy Camping!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome and Enjoy !!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 27RSDS
 And Welcome to the Outback Family

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*

Now - get some sleep! The next couple weeks are gonna be loooooonnnnnnggggggg ones!!!


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome...we also bought a new Outback this weekend and will be picking it up in the next few weeks. I can definitely agree that the next few will be long ones. I have soooo many things I want to do including selling my old RV. Good luck and happy nights!

Heidi


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

congrats and great model!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations, and welcome!









Enjoy dreaming of warmer weather.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats on your new 27rsds. Glad you were able to find a new '07 since Keystone isn't making them in '08. I'm sure you'll love it we love ours. Great floor plan for kids, pets, and occasional guest. I hope the warm weather reaches you soon.
Brad


----------

